# MAC Pro Haul: Foundation (perfect for pale people)



## Kitiara (Jan 10, 2009)

Face and Body foundation: White
Studio Fix Pastel: Shivering White



Wow.
So, this is the perfect solution for people who have paler skin than the N_15. 







THis is kinda just what a bit of powder looks like without blending or anything. And the liquid is just an unblended drop.








This(inside the box) is the liquid with powder on top. Kinda like how they would look together on your face.

My hand is darker than my face so on my face it doesnt look so white.

 But What I did on my face when I tried it out was
liquid,powder, then ontop of that dust a little of color powder. and it looked fine. I didn't look dead or anything.

And this feels great.
lighter than what I was using since F&B isnt thick and gross. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh and this package came two days after ordering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but, Im in WA so it didn't have to go far.


----------



## FL0WER P0WER (Jan 12, 2009)

goodness thats light, great post!


----------



## Doozywhoop (Jan 22, 2009)

This is seriously amazing. I got a sample tonight of NC 15 and I looked like an orange mess! I am all over this tomorrow! Woo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much for sharing!


----------

